# 1.8t downpipe for corrado



## imprtsonly (Feb 25, 2005)

im doin a 1.8t into my corrado and was wondering if any one knows what down pipe can be used or if it needs to be custom made. search isnt givin me any thing on this. thanks for the input!!


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

You can use a Mk4 dp, either OE or aftermarket.


----------



## imprtsonly (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

sweet thats good to know! i think i have most of this figured out but who knows! let the shopping begin! any recomendations on who makes a good dp? thanks again!!


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Lots of people use ebay DPs, they're cheap and fit quite good from what they say. Search the 1.8t forum for more info.


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t downpipe for corrado (imprtsonly)*

I'd recommend Raceland on Ebay, I bought one from them and it fit better than the MKIV OEM one on my corrado. $90 shipped:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...witem=



















_Modified by hallkbrd at 11:15 AM 1-31-2009_


----------



## imprtsonly (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: 1.8t downpipe for corrado (hallkbrd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hallkbrd* »_I'd recommend Raceland on Ebay, I bought one from them and it fit better than the MKIV OEM one on my corrado. $90 shipped:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...witem=
















_Modified by hallkbrd at 11:15 AM 1-31-2009_

so what did you use for O2 sensors? factory? and have you always had that dp since you did the swap?


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t downpipe for corrado (imprtsonly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imprtsonly* »_so what did you use for O2 sensors? factory? and have you always had that dp since you did the swap?

No, I had the factory dp for almost a year before I did this. With the other mods (TIP, large free-flow IC, chip (not sure what)), it makes quite a difference even if you run it into the factory Corrado exhaust (minus suitcase). I also put an electric cut-out on there, which is a lot of fun when at a track:








Yes, those are the OEM 1.8T sensors. The rear one currently has the spark-plug anti-foul mod that makes it stick down lower than I like. I'll be putting one of the "Wayne's fittings" on to make it parallel with the pipe as soon as it shows up:


----------



## imprtsonly (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: 1.8t downpipe for corrado (hallkbrd)*

Yes, those are the OEM 1.8T sensors. The rear one currently has the spark-plug anti-foul mod that makes it stick down lower than I like. I'll be putting one of the "Wayne's fittings" on to make it parallel with the pipe as soon as it shows up:







[/QUOTE]
where would i get one of those "wayne's fittings" and how much are they? what type of intercooler are you running?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

search wayne angle block.


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t downpipe for corrado (imprtsonly)*

BTW pipe clamps are temporary, just wanted to get it right before welding...

_Quote, originally posted by *imprtsonly* »_What type of intercooler are you running?

944, top mounted in the grill opening:










_Modified by hallkbrd at 6:18 AM 2-3-2009_


----------

